# jet jwp bench thicknesser



## denvir (15 Mar 2013)

hello,does any have a jet jwp-12 bench top thicknesser, if so are they any good are they noisy wood they handle oak thank you . :lol:


----------



## Myfordman (15 Mar 2013)

All that style of bench top thicknessers use brush motors and are very noisy indeed. It is essential to use ear defenders to protect your hearing.

They will do fine on oak provided you keep the knives in good condition. The produce a huge amount of waste and you will need a chip collector to go with it.


----------



## dickm (15 Mar 2013)

Seem pretty good machines, although mine does struggle a bit taking much off the full width in dry oak. The only problem encountered so far was the switch, which just died, but Axy keep replacements and it's a simple one for one job. 
+1 for Myfordman's comments - ear defenders and a high capacity extractor are essential. Although the extract port on the machine is about 63mm, a workshop vac will fill up from it in seconds.


----------



## Andy RV (16 Mar 2013)

As already mentioned they make a hell of a racket and wide boards will slow it down. I keep mine under the bench then use it for small pieces that my big p/t wouldn't like, it gives a good finish and it's handy to have around the workshop. Don't underestimate how much waste they produce!


----------



## denvir (16 Mar 2013)

hello thanks for all the replies much appreciated the wast i'm not to worried about i have full dust exstraction kits all the way around the workshop wich is 2/12 inch with a 20 foot of pipe near the door so when i take my table saw outside i connect it to that so i could do that with the thicknesser and i hover the workshop up with it, it more the noise that bugs me the problem is i have a flat above me so if i want to plane late a night noise is abig problem but a part from that it looks a good planer. i now all planers are noisy but if i can get one thats not as noisy it will help a bit .thank you i have a £350 pond baguet so that one would save a bit i've been looking for weeks on ebay but a lot of dewalt dw 1150 come up but they are to far a way and they will not deliver . :lol:


----------



## carlb40 (16 Mar 2013)

If you are not likely to use the 12'' capacity of a thicknesser? You could consider a planer/thicknesser? Most if not all have induction motors, so are quieter. For your budget you could get a used one from elu/dewalt/ electra beckum/ scheppach etc


----------



## denvir (16 Mar 2013)

yer alot of them do pop up on ebay for lees them my budget but they are all to far away and they will not post want cash on cellection i'm just going have to keep looking and what for one to come up .


----------



## dickm (16 Mar 2013)

Hmmm. If the flat over your shop is occupied by other than yourself, you may be looking at noise issues even with an induction-motored thicknesser. The impact of the knives on the timber is inherently noisy and outside normal working hours, your neighbours could well claim it was a nuisance. 
Out of interest, in the "old days" when computer printers were based on the IBM golfball design and created quite a racket, it was possible to buy what were called acoustic hoods for them. Does anyone do anything similar for thicknessers?


----------



## carlb40 (16 Mar 2013)

Not sure about a sound deadening hood/cover. An option depending on budget / height restriction. Install a secondary / suspended ceiling with sound deadening insulation plus panels/ boards. That should help reduce some of the noise when working indoors. 
Obviously won't be much use when working outside with the doors open though


----------



## denvir (16 Mar 2013)

i have looked in to doing that have you got any good way of doing and what insulation the best to use its a concrete celling i was thinking put a timber frame up then get insulation 8x4 sheets then ply over the top but don't no what is the best fixing to use i don't want it to fall on my head the person that lives in the flat said to me the noise does not bother her but i don't want to be out there every night making alot of noise its a garage next to my house wich has got a flat above it then a arch way then a nother garage wich is the flats garage you have drive under the arch to get to everyones car parking space .


----------



## carlb40 (16 Mar 2013)

It would need to be some form of fibreglass insulation. Rockwool make a sound deadening type ( brown) as opposed to the yellow one. I would say at least 4 inches thick as a minimum. Not sure i would use ply, you can get a sound deadening plasterboard. Not sure on the price, but there is a suspended ceiling type in metal designed for isolation. You fix a metal perimeter to the wall, the beams then clip into the metal on the wall. Plus there will be at least one centre support depending on the span? 

This is the type i mean, might be the easiest to fit on your own

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?hl=en&sa ... x=86&ty=32


----------



## denvir (16 Mar 2013)

thank you very much i'm going to do so more goggling see what its going to cost did not think about plaster board good idear its a lot lighter thank you i have got some picture of my workshop but can not load them to the site :lol:


----------



## denvir (16 Mar 2013)

have you got any good idears on how to sound proof the garage door i think its called a up and over door


----------



## carlb40 (16 Mar 2013)

Not sure on the door, is the garage yours? as in owned by you or rented? You could probably put some insulation in and if it is yours. You could add some battens to the inside outer edges and fix 6mm ply to that?


----------

